# Choosing ladders



## redpainter (Aug 19, 2018)

Hello everyone, the time has come for me to purchase 2 taller extension ladders.
Im looking for advice on what to get. my current setup is as follows.
2-20 aluminum extension ladders. only 225Lb rated
2- ladder jacks
1- 12 extendable plank.

Im thinking 32' minimum size. And I weigh 215Lb so i know I need a heaver duty one. I will be using them for painting and some construction also.
Any suggestion on what to get ? aluminum or fiberglass ? One brand better then another? also I see that they have a 32' fiberglass that is compact and when closed is only 12ft 6 inch. 

Thanks


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

IMO, it’s tough to beat Werner quality. I would definitely consider the weight of an aluminum one versus fiberglass. A 32 footer will be a beast.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

I agree Werner IMO makes the best ladders, but I prefer fiberglass to aluminum, even though they weigh more.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Go for a duty rating of at least 250 pounds, they are much more stout. If you are going to get two get one 20' and one 24'.


----------



## ParamountPaint (Aug 25, 2016)

24' will do 90% of general residential work. I buy aluminum 250lb ones...we're a skinny crew.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

ParamountPaint said:


> 24' will do 90% of general residential work. I buy aluminum 250lb ones...we're a skinny crew.


Eat more carbs, they're pure energy for the body and the brain.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

I don't even own a 32 footer. Could have used one last year on a job.

I'd recommend getting ladder levelers whatever you decide.


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

I agree with the other posters about going with aluminum, as the fiberglass ones will wear you out pretty quick moving them around all day, especially the tall ones. I actually prefer 250 lb rating on 28ft plus, they are harder to move but i appreciate less bounce when im at those heights😄. For 24ft or less i like the 225lb rated for the ease of moving


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I have a 32 footer. I've used it 4 times in three years. 24's are the most common.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Anyone use Louisvilles? Those ladders are beasts!


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Anyone use Louisvilles? Those ladders are beasts!


Ya, I've run across quite a few Louisville's at various shops. They make a quality ladder on par with Werner's!


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

CApainter said:


> Anyone use Louisvilles? Those ladders are beasts!


I have many of them. Almost all of my A frames, and my 28' and 32' extension ladders.
Overall very happy with them. I do noy like the lock feature on the extension ladders, which locks them in place. I would constantly realize that the ladder was locked in place and have to climb back up the ladder to unlock. So, I took the locks off of them. 

Sent from my SM-A600U using Tapatalk


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

redpainter said:


> Hello everyone, the time has come for me to purchase 2 taller extension ladders.
> Im looking for advice on what to get. my current setup is as follows.
> 2-20 aluminum extension ladders. only 225Lb rated
> 2- ladder jacks
> ...


I's say go for the 32' Aluminum - Medium rated - 250. 
Anything taller or more Heavy Duty will be such a bear to move that you'll never want to use it. 


I have a 28' Light Duty and I use it all the time (the most useful ladder size in my opinion), and I have a 32' Medium Duty that I only use when necessary, and I dislike using it. It is just heavy enough to be a burden to move and set up.

I like Aluminum for weight only, Fiberglass is heavy. 
Aluminum requires more care for set up so it doesn't get bent, and it bounces a lot more, but if you can't easily move and set up your own ladder, what's the point? Have you lifted/moved a 32' fiberglass?


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Just be extra careful with an aluminum ladder when working near power lines!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Brushman4 said:


> Just be extra careful with an aluminum ladder when working near power lines!


Could be an enlightening experience.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I keep a couple fiberglass ones around. For around power lines. But alum are my work horses. Who uses 3 legged stepladders for exteriors? I have a old wood 6’ one fiberglass 6’ that I don’t like but the wife does. And a 8 and 10.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Fiberglass does not conduct electricity but the paint on a fiberglass ladder does.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

kmp said:


> Fiberglass does not conduct electricity but the paint on a fiberglass ladder does.


So what about an aluminum ladder that has paint on it?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

kmp said:


> Fiberglass does not conduct electricity but the paint on a fiberglass ladder does.



That's a good point. Unless the work is specifically related to electrical exposure, aluminum should be the choice for the painting trade. Plus, fiberglass breaks down from the UV's.


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

CApainter said:


> fiberglass breaks down from the UV's.


Maybe you should paint them with a good UV Protection Paint, lol.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

cardgunner said:


> Maybe you should paint them with a good UV Protection Paint, lol.


Back when Dinosaurs ruled the earth, we used to put 4 or 5 coats of oil based sealer on new wood ladders before they were allowed into use!


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

The only negative thing about aluminum ladders is that they oxidate and leave a black residue on your hands (and legs...lol) I wonder why they don't seal them?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Brushman4 said:


> Back when Dinosaurs ruled the earth, we used to put 4 or 5 coats of oil based sealer on new wood ladders before they were allowed into use!


Impossible. Dinosaurs hadn't turned to oil yet.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

cardgunner said:


> Maybe you should paint them with a good UV Protection Paint, lol.


 Being politically correct takes all the fun out of replying.


----------

